# Logs auswerten

## LL0rd

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand kurz sagen, wie ich am besten die Logs auswerten kann. Beispiel: bei einer Domain gibt es irgendein Problem. Ich möchte mir deshalb alle Log Einträge zu der Mail sehen. Derzeit mache ich es folgendermaßen:

```
amara ~ # cat /var/log/exim/exim_main.log | grep xxx

2010-07-15 14:50:49 1OZNto-0003JM-4V => s.yyy <s.azizi@xxx> R=localuser T=imap_delivery

2010-07-15 14:50:49 1OZNto-0003JM-4V => kfyyy <kfc02@xxx> R=localuser T=imap_delivery

2010-07-15 15:16:22 1OZOs2-0004d7-33 => s.yyy <s.azizi@xxx> R=localuser T=imap_delivery

```

Und dann muss ich jede Mail ID mir manuell anschauen:

 *Quote:*   

> amara ~ # cat /var/log/exim/exim_main.log | grep 1OZOs2-0004d7-33 
> 
> 2010-07-15 15:53:03 1OZOs2-0004d7-33 <= absender H=server P=esmtp S=117981 id=B2B5432A2B631F4695CDECDDBA581D1C8A1904D5@dusxch01.int.tgr.net
> 
> 2010-07-15 15:53:03 1OZOs2-0004d7-33 => s.yyy <syyy@xxx> R=localuser T=imap_delivery
> ...

 

Genau diesen Output benötige ich, aber eben für alle Mail IDs, die  zuvor gefunden wurden. Geht das irgendwie "einfach", oder muss ich hierfür ein kleines Programm schreiben?

----------

## Finswimmer

Auf die Schnelle und ohne Test:

for id in $(grep xxx  /var/log/exim/exim_main.log |gawk -F " =>" '{ print $1 }' |cut -d" " -f 3); do 

     grep $id /var/log/exim/exim_main.log

done

----------

## Keepoer

Moin,

da du exim nutzt, könntest du dir mal eximstats anschauen. Damit kannst du dir zwar nicht jede Mail anschauen, dir aber einen Überblick verschaffen, wie zB. delivered, bounced oder rejected Mails. Eine Einschränkung auf eine bestimmte Domain/Addy ist ebenso möglich...

MfG,

Keep

----------

## moben

oder vielleicht....

```
cat /var/log/exim/exim_main.log | grep -A 1 -B 1 xxx 
```

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Bau dein Exim log um. So wie du das jetzt hast ist es zum auswerten nicht toll.

 *Quote:*   

> 2010-07-15 15:53:03 1OZOs2-0004d7-33 <= absender H=server P=esmtp S=117981 id=B2B5432A2B631F4695CDECDDBA581D1C8A1904D5@dusxch01.int.tgr.net 

 

In der zeile muss der Empfänger dabei stehen. Ich hab das so:

 *Quote:*   

> 2010-07-15 15:53:03 1OZOs2-0004d7-33 <= absender H=server P=esmtp S=117981 id=B2B5432A2B631F4695CDECDDBA581D1C8A1904D5@dusxch01.int.tgr.net for <Empfänger> 

 

Dann ist das grepen wesentlich leichter. Da kannst du dir das greppen nach der MailID sparen.

Eximstats würde ich mir an deiner Stelle auch mal angucken. Das kann man prima mit logrotate kombinieren.

Sebastian

----------

